# Help!!!



## jjimmycricket (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't know what my body is doing anymore. I was told by a Primary Care Phys. earlier this year that I have "a touch of IBS" I'm not sure if she didn't know what else to tell me or was sick of testing me for all these different things. I really don't even know what IBS is or how to deal with it. I am a 25 yr old male. I have chronic sinusitus and mild asthma. I have daily diarrhea, constant cramps, gas, bloating. My muscles ache and joints hurt all the time. After every meal, I get extremely tired. I can barely move or function. I also get horrible heartburn and will throw up all day long if I don't take ranitidine. I am a full time college student with no insurance, so I don't know what over the counter things I can take to help. I also have pain in my left testicle constantly which almost seems like it is associated with the gas. I don't know if they're linked, but it seems like it. Does anyone have any advice or suggestions? I would appreciate it. I am doing poorly in my classes and miss alot of school and can't have a social life anymore.


----------



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is the most common chronic health disorder in America, Canada, the UK, Australia, and New Zealand, affecting more people than asthma, diabetes, and depression combined. Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a physical - not psychological - disorder that affects mainly the bowel, which is also called the large intestine. The bowel is the part of the digestive system that makes and stores stool. IBS is characterized by lower abdominal pain or discomfort, diarrhea, constipation (or alternating diarrhea/constipation), gas, bloating, and nausea. There is no cure for Irritable Bowel Syndrome, but there are many very effective ways of controlling and even eliminating IBS symptoms.I got this from a website and wanted to share it with you. Hmm...since you get daily diarrhea Immodium AD may help you some. But its basically just for diarrhea and gas. I take a lactaid pill before I eat any dairy products to help my digestion. I do hope that you find some relief somehow.


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

If the heart burn is so bad that it makes you throw up, it might be time to try a prescription stronger than ranitidine, such as pantoloc, omeprazole, or pariet. They're more expensive but they are much stronger. Lots of people who take them on a regular basis are problem free, and some people can even just take them as needed. I'd talk to your doctor about that! As for the IBS, I'm not much help there. I'm still trying to figure it out!!!Jenny


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

some of your symptoms sound like mine I have a sliding Hiatal hernia and IBS...IBS is one of those things you have or you don't You might have it just it's not that bad acting.... I'd talk to your doc. about maybe seeing a GI (gastroenterologist (I can't spell it) ). Feel better!


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with smiley. You should see a GI, perhaps they can help you out more then your primary care doctor. But since you don't have insurance I don't know if this is an option for you.I take antidiarreah OTC drugs like daily. Imodium and the various types, and the cheaper generic brands work just as well for me.It doen't completely help me, but it seems to help a little.If you can't see a GI, ask that your doctor reccommend you to another doctor for a second opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

or alternately, an allergist--food sensitivities and allergies can basically give you ALL of those symptoms. the diarhea and bloating, and also especially the tiredness can all be related to food--if it's happening after you eat, that sounds pretty suspicious. i used to get really tired after eating stuff i was allergic to until my stomach got upset and got all the bad stuff out.the asthma, sinusitis, and achiness could all be related too if your body has gotten really run down by constant exposure to things it doesn't like. and i think that's reasonable that there's some nerve that the gas is pressing on and shooting pain into your netherregions.if you can affort to see an allergist, i would highly recommend it. if you can't, you will have to play detective yourself--get a notebook and keep a DETAILED food journal of what you eat, when you eat it, and any symptoms you get and when you get them.any of this sound reasonable?midge.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't have the pain or cramping. But I did have the bloating and gas.I went to the book store and read every book I could find on nutrition and intestinal health.I realized that if you eat like most college students, the bad probably outweighs the good. Now I don't eat pizza, beer, chips, sugar, diary, bread, you get the idea. It looks like it might be a long, hard, dietary road for some of us.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I related to "Restoring your digestive health" by Rubin Jordan and John Brasco, although I don't like their recipes.I seem to remember reading that if your system isn't healthy and you don't eat good foods, your liver will have a hard time, and this can lead to achy joints and back pain.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I also have mild asthma in addition to IBS, and had the fatigue/muscle aches for most of my life. Actually, the first time I went to see a GI, he noticed that I had giant circles under my eyes and prescribed an allergy medicine. My IBS improved some, the fatigue and muscle aches went away and my asthma got better (I'm on Singulair too). I didn't even know that it was possible to feel like I didn't have that fatigue over my head until I started taking the allergy medicine. Even if you can't afford seeing an allergist, try taking something (they have some OTC now) for a few weeks and see how that works for you.


----------

